# la crisi economica e you porn



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2012)

*Fu così che la crisi economica colpì anche il maschio italiano.* E mentre sono tutti presi a discettare con preoccupazione di debito pubblico, titoli e obbligazioni, c’è uno spread di cui si parla poco ma che versa in una situazione a dir poco allarmante: lo spread del sesso, con annessi problemi di rendimento e interessi. Già. Perchè col maschio italico afflitto da incognite lavorative e problemi economici, rendimento tra le lenzuola e tasso di interesse nei confronti del mondo femminile stanno subendo un duro contraccolpo. Da donna io vi avverto: il rischio concreto è che le italiane se ne vadano a cercare maschi senza problemi di insolvenza nell’Eurozona. E le mie conclusioni allarmistiche non partono affatto da fantasie o esperienze personali, ma da una serie di dati a dir poco inquietanti che avvalorano la tesi dell’inconfutabile connessione tra crisi economica e calo della libido. Per esempio, quello che ci ha fornito in questi giorni Alexa, un’azienda americana che si occupa di analizzare il traffico internet e divulgare statistiche. Ebbene, sbirciando tra le abitudini degli internauti italiani, quelli di Alexa hanno scoperto che nel 2011,* il famoso Youporn, è crollato al trentottesimo posto nella classifica dei siti più cliccati, superato di ben tre posizioni dal meno noto sito Jobrapido*. Che al di là delle apparenze, non è un sito dedicato a chi soffre del delicato problema di eiaculazione precoce, ma una sorta di gigantesca bacheca virtuale con offerte di lavoro da tutto il mondo. Insomma, gli italiani, in tempo di crisi, sono decisamente più interessati alla propria posizione lavorativa che alle posizioni del kamasutra. 
*E a questo punto, per noi povere donne, si prospettano scenari decisamente inediti:* intanto cominceremo a svegliarci nel cuore della notte accorgendoci che nostro marito non è a letto ma davanti al computer con gli occhi cerchiati e l’aria infoiata perchè sta chattando col direttore personale della Folletto srl che gli propone un posto di rappresentante nell’area del Lodigiano. Poi, per fare in modo di risultare minimamente desiderabili, dovremo abbandonare pizzi e guepiere, chiuderci in una capsula abbronzante, indossare un tailleur, cotonarci un po’ la cofana e somigliare almeno vagamente ad Emma Marcegaglia. Qualora il travestimento non sortisse l’effetto desiderato, non ci rimarrebbe che ricorrere al deprecabile ma necessario turismo sessuale. Inutile dire che se la crisi ha ammosciato il maschio italiano, vanno evitate come la peste allegre scampagnate in Spagna e Grecia. Se tanto mi dà tanto, in Spagna di minimamente testosteronico saranno rimasti solo i tori da corrida e in Grecia, suppongo che il maschio locale in questo momento pensi al sesso quanto Borghezio alla carenza degli ospedali in Sudan. E non stento a credere alle voci secondo le quali ad Atene pare che attualmente, l’unico accoppiamento ancora praticato sia quello feta/moussaka e che a Salonicco, Youporn sia stato superato anche da www.abititalari.com e lecoppoledilucasardella.it. Insomma, per trovare un maschio rampante e appagato, un maschio il cui desiderio sessuale sia amplificato da successi lavorativi e un’economia galoppante, non ci resta che migrare in Cina o in India. Se è vero che libido e economia felice vanno a braccetto, lì il maschio medio dovrebbe attaccare al muro anche Lucia Annunziata in divisa da vigile del fuoco, per cui l’Oriente, amiche mie, è la nostra via di salvezza. E non ci resta che sperare che i cinesi, famosi per riuscire a clonare qualsiasi cosa, riescano a riprodurre perfettamente le performance di *Rocco Siffredi *in alcune delle sue pellicole più indimenticabili. I maschi sono avvisati: se nei prossimi mesi la zona Paolo Sarpi a Milano e tutti i quartieri cinesi d’Italia saranno improvvisamente popolati da orde di casalinghe e femmine italiane di ogni età, non è perchè andremo a fare scorta di calzini a due euro. Ci pensasse, l’uomo italiano, prima che la situazione degeneri.* Perchè se non se n’è ancora accorto, le agenzie di rating lo hanno già declassato dalla tripla A dei bei tempi in cui il playboy nostrano era il massimo dell’affidabilità sul mercato del maschio mondiale, alla doppia B del maschio odierno. *Stanco, pigro, demotivato, precario anche nel desiderio e ormai irrimediabilmente abitudinario e privo di fantasia. Ricominciate a stupirci, mie cari maschi italiani. Non solo il sabato sera, non solo se il lavoro va bene, non solo se lo spread s’abbassa. O almeno, non solo nel solito letto matrimoniale. *L’ha detto pure Monti: il posto fisso è una noia. *
Scritto da Selvaggia alle ore 13:43 |


----------

